# 7 month old Male Puppy diet and weight



## Nico415 (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi Everybody, 

I only feed my puppy Nico "Blue Buffalo Wilderness" for puppy ever since i got him when he was about 2 months old. When I take him to the park, Someone always has to comment that he looks way to skinny. I'm not worried because he eats well and is VERY energetic, but wanted to get advice from you all that are well experienced through the process of the puppy stages! Photos are attached and will love to get advice! Thanks!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I don't think he looks skinny at all.


----------



## sabre1106 (May 26, 2014)

I think people are just used to seeing full grown GSDs and don't realize that they fill out later.


----------



## Nico415 (Oct 23, 2014)

Emoore said:


> I don't think he looks skinny at all.


I thought so as well , but wanted to get a second opinion from other owners as well. I know he isn't bulky yet , but I also know he's only 7 months old.


----------



## Nico415 (Oct 23, 2014)

sabre1106 said:


> I think people are just used to seeing full grown GSDs and don't realize that they fill out later.


Maybe that's it. He's very long. That also helps make him look a bit slimmer but he's already very strong. I can't wait until he's fully grown  Thanks for your reply!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

They all look kind of un-developed at that age, because they are un-developed. Kind of like how a 13 year old boy looks skinny compared to a 30 year old man.


----------



## Leahmarie14 (Oct 24, 2014)

I don't think that he looks at all skinny. But even if he is a little thin, that's a good thing! You want to grow a GSD lean and let him fill out later. It is much better on their hips and elbows not to have all that bulk while they are still growing.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Emoore is so right. They get all leggy for awhile. I remember when mine was like that. He was so clutsy because he really had no idea what size he was or how long his legs had become. 

I think they look almost as cute at this stage as they do as rolly polly puppies. It won't be too much longer until they look like adults.


----------



## Nico415 (Oct 23, 2014)

Emoore said:


> They all look kind of un-developed at that age, because they are un-developed. Kind of like how a 13 year old boy looks skinny compared to a 30 year old man.


Thanks so much for you feedback! I thought the same type of logic , but compared him to a 10 year old boy growing! LOL thanks so much! Really helps me a lot to understand him better!


----------



## Nico415 (Oct 23, 2014)

Leahmarie14 said:


> I don't think that he looks at all skinny. But even if he is a little thin, that's a good thing! You want to grow a GSD lean and let him fill out later. It is much better on their hips and elbows not to have all that bulk while they are still growing.


Thanks for your feedback and advice! Yup, it just gets kind of annoying when they say he's too skinny and you have to kind of explain that he's in his growing stages. I guess it's because some of their puppys that are around 10 months look fully grown and when they stand next to each other, it makes a big difference. 

The photo of him and the other German Shepherd is actually his father. So that's a good comparison to go by.


----------



## Nico415 (Oct 23, 2014)

car2ner said:


> Emoore is so right. They get all leggy for awhile. I remember when mine was like that. He was so clutsy because he really had no idea what size he was or how long his legs had become.
> 
> I think they look almost as cute at this stage as they do as rolly polly puppies. It won't be too much longer until they look like adults.


Thanks so much for your reply! Yea, I'm also trying to determine how much bigger he'll get. I know he's grown a lot , but I'm not sure how much growing or development he'll have from here until that 18 month mark or so. He's very long so I think that's what also makes him look a bit slimmer as well.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Looks like he's going through a "leggy" stage,kind of like kids do during a growth spurt.I've had pups in the past do this,and by 18mths-2yrs bulk up as they mature.


----------



## Nico415 (Oct 23, 2014)

dogma13 said:


> Looks like he's going through a "leggy" stage,kind of like kids do during a growth spurt.I've had pups in the past do this,and by 18mths-2yrs bulk up as they mature.


Thanks for your reply! Yea, he's only 7 months, but I've seen other puppys that are still way bulkier than him by like 10 months. I was always wondering if he would change dramatically in these upcoming months.


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

7 months old is the leggy gangly phase. My gosh my boy was all over the place haha. He does not look skinny at all. His body is changing.


----------



## Nico415 (Oct 23, 2014)

mydogs said:


> 7 months old is the leggy gangly phase. My gosh my boy was all over the place haha. He does not look skinny at all. His body is changing.


Thanks so much for your reply. I'm glad his body is changing. I loved him being so small, but I also love to see him getting big and grow to his full potential! I'mg ald he looks good for his age! I can post up updated pictures of him soon if you'd like.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Definitely not skinny, good looking boy!


----------



## Nico415 (Oct 23, 2014)

DJEtzel said:


> Definitely not skinny, good looking boy!


Thank you so much! he's still growing! I want to show you guys an update of him soon when I have time! Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Just tell them that you only feed him every third day, so you can keep him sharp, lean, and ready to attack. 

It will shut them up. 



....

But then they will call Animal Control on you and tell them you are starving your dog. Sometimes, you just can't win. 

Once upon a time, a friend of mine rescued ferrets. She used to feed them baby food meats. Some lady in the grocery line saw that all the baby food she was buying was chicken. So she told her that she really needs to balance her baby's diet and feed vegetables too. So my friend decided to be a smart-uhm, yeah I think you understand, and said, "No, she only feeds the chicken." 

The lady called Child Protective Services and they rushed to my friend's house, and asked to see her baby. They were horrified when she said they were in a cage in the back room, until they saw that they were ferrets. 

So, don't take my advice, but it is fun to think of what you could say, and how it would be received.


----------



## Nico415 (Oct 23, 2014)

Update of my boy being lazy and how he looks now at 9 months old. Promised an update and now i finally remembered.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

selzer said:


> Just tell them that you only feed him every third day, so you can keep him sharp, lean, and ready to attack.
> 
> It will shut them up.
> 
> ...


OMG, so so funny!


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Very handsome pup!


----------



## Nico415 (Oct 23, 2014)

Debanneball said:


> Very handsome pup!


Thank you very much! Still growing. still looks a bit like a baby to me. I wonder how huge he will be by the time he's fully grown. LOL


----------

